# K8N4-E Deluxe:  almost everything fails with 2.6.14 [Solved]

## coscarart

Booting 2.6.14 makes almost everything fail that is built into the motherboard.  I think that it is a problem with PCI PNP or something like that.  I don't know this stuff really well. .  Here it is:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 )

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@mythbox) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #4 SMP Tue Jan 3 01:52:16 PST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7a50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff94c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff9400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000001fff0000

Using 20 for the hash shift. Max adder is 1fff0000 

Using node hash shift of 20

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001fff0000

On node 0 totalpages: 130959

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 182000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2200.217 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 509604k/524224k available (3540k kernel code, 14232k reserved, 1227k data, 264k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4405.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=8810267)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 13.751 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:01:00.0

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: d3000000-d4ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #1:40000000@c0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

JFS: nTxBlock = 3981, nTxLock = 31850

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hdb: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS40.0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1302, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:0a.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:0a.0 disabled

sata_sil: probe of 0000:05:0a.0 failed with error -12

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.03

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 0!

ohci1394: MMIO resource (0x0 - 0x800) unavailable

ohci1394: probe of 0000:05:0b.0 failed with error -12

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.1 disabled

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: init 0000:00:02.1 fail, -16

ehci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.1 failed with error -16

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.0 disabled

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: init 0000:00:02.0 fail, -16

ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -16

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 3.39

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: dm-multipath version 1.0.4 loaded

device-mapper: dm-round-robin version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: dm-emc version 0.0.3 loaded

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

u32 classifier

    Actions configured 

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

Adding 514576k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:514576k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: Couldn't find register window for device 0000:00:0a.0.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

forcedeth: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -22

```

Can anyone help me with why almost nothing works with the 2.6.14 kernel?  Thanks a million!

Coscarart

edit:  Also check out this guy's post, I think he is having the same problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417237.htmlLast edited by coscarart on Tue Jan 03, 2006 4:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## widan

Remove support for mmconfig config space access in the kernel configuration, it's broken on Asus boards with recent kernels apparently (I have this board, and nothing that's connected on PCI works with mmconfig enabled). It's here in the kernel configuration:

```
Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

  [ ]   Support mmconfig PCI config space access
```

You can also boot with "pci=nommconf" added to the kernel parameters, it should disable mmconfig too.

----------

## coscarart

Thank you very much!

Will try it now

Worked Great! Thanks!

----------

